# Out of state Visiting teams for league or Tournaments games.



## lafalafa (Apr 25, 2021)

Seems like some out of state teams are welcomed to play games league games in Socal and others not so much.

ECNL and Surf for example hosting heatfc from Vegas at Del Mar 

MLS-NEXT saying nope covid rules on out of state travel for the state does not allow clubs to come here and play.  Teams showed up from AZ only to find this out:


----------



## Speed (Apr 25, 2021)

This is a big problem. ECNL teams could not go to Texas for showcase yet DPL/GAL traveled for theirs. Until the travel is addressed in the sports guidance we are all going to have problems and they won’t be consistent. I know everyone thinks 6/15 will be the magic date but I don’t buy it.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 25, 2021)

Speed said:


> This is a big problem. ECNL teams could not go to Texas for showcase yet DPL/GAL traveled for theirs. Until the travel is addressed in the sports guidance we are all going to have problems and they won’t be consistent. I know everyone thinks 6/15 will be the magic date but I don’t buy it.


I don't see this as a big problem and I wouldn't count this as a loss for ECNL teams since college coaches still can't attend the events. ECNL cancelled PDA too and moved it to the first weekend in June which is a brilliant move since college coaches can be on the sidelines againt at that time and guess where they are headed?
DPL/GAL aren't big college coach events anyways so I would think ECNL cancelling was more about the lack of college coaches and saving the teams money whereas DPL/GAL are more smoke and mirrors and players thinking they are going to something special when it's just another group of games against other DPL/GAL teams. Without college coaches, none of the teams should be going anywhere. It makes zero sense.


----------



## Speed (Apr 25, 2021)

dreamz said:


> I don't see this as a big problem and I wouldn't count this as a loss for ECNL teams since college coaches still can't attend the events. ECNL cancelled PDA too and moved it to the first weekend in June which is a brilliant move since college coaches can be on the sidelines againt at that time and guess where they are headed?
> DPL/GAL aren't big college coach events anyways so I would think ECNL cancelling was more about the lack of college coaches and saving the teams money whereas DPL/GAL are more smoke and mirrors and players thinking they are going to something special when it's just another group of games against other DPL/GAL teams. Without college coaches, none of the teams should be going anywhere. It makes zero sense.


The big problem is the guidance and league play is still an issue with the current guidance, obvious given the OP post. Texas/ECNL showcase for CA teams were canceled due to insurance issues for the refs that were officiating games with CA teams on the field violating the health ordinance. Refs wouldn't be covered so CA teams couldn't come....weather was also an issue so it worked out.  

Regardless of the league play this is is still an issue. I hope I am wrong but I still am highly skeptical that we are anywhere near the end of this.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 25, 2021)

What do the CA rules say?
You can't come from out of state to play in CA?  And you can't leave CA to play?
Is someone keeping a running list of GA/DPL and teams that are in Vegas this weekend?


----------



## Speed (Apr 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> What do the CA rules say?
> You can't come from out of state to play in CA?  And you can't leave CA to play?
> Is someone keeping a running list of GA/DPL and teams that are in Vegas this weekend?








						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




I hope no list.....


----------



## dreamz (Apr 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> What do the CA rules say?
> You can't come from out of state to play in CA?  And you can't leave CA to play?
> Is someone keeping a running list of GA/DPL and teams that are in Vegas this weekend?


If no one is keeping track of people crossing the borders from Mexico to the US, I doubt anyone is worried too much about youth soccer players crossing borders within the US to play in soccer tournaments.
I don't remember the last time I saw border patrol in Oceanside, Temecula or any other state open much less stopping anyone asking if they are heading to a soccer game out of state illegally. 
I'm also pretty sure that security at the airports aren't stopping kids with back packs containing soccer balls and turning them around and sending them home because they are trying to escape one state for another to play games. 
So I think we're all pretty safe doing what we've been doing for at least the past 6 months


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2021)

dreamz said:


> If no one is keeping track of people crossing the borders from Mexico to the US, I doubt anyone is worried too much about youth soccer players crossing borders within the US to play in soccer tournaments.
> I don't remember the last time I saw border patrol in Oceanside, Temecula or any other state open much less stopping anyone asking if they are heading to a soccer game out of state illegally.
> I'm also pretty sure that security at the airports aren't stopping kids with back packs containing soccer balls and turning them around and sending them home because they are trying to escape one state for another to play games.
> So I think we're all pretty safe doing what we've been doing for at least the past 6 months


Don't worry -- the rules don't apply to you.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 25, 2021)

espola said:


> Don't worry -- the rules don't apply to you.


The rules should either apply to EVERYONE or NO ONE. There is no in between.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 25, 2021)

dreamz said:


> The rules should either apply to EVERYONE or NO ONE. There is no in between.


Realistically, some counties are stricter than others.

One county may not mind if a club has tournaments.  Another county might try to punish a club by getting the city to yank their practice field permits.

Just depends where you live.

Are you guys open for tournaments yet?  Still mostly local games for us in norcal.


----------



## watfly (Apr 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Seems like some out of state teams are welcomed to play games league games in Socal and others not so much.
> 
> ECNL and Surf for example hosting heatfc from Vegas at Del Mar
> 
> MLS-NEXT saying nope covid rules on out of state travel for the state does not allow clubs to come here and play.  Teams showed up from AZ only to find this out:


According to our DOC, someone from a NoCal MLS team raised the issue on a conference call of why were SoCal allowed to play teams from Arizona given Newsom's guidelines.  MLS contacted their attorneys and the attorneys recommended that MLS not sanction those games in an abundance of caution.  Apparently this all transpired on Friday.  We were notified at 7:44 pm of the cancellations.  Allegedly at least one team was already in San Diego and others had to turn around in route.

SD teams played in Arizona a couple weeks ago without issue.  Unfortunately, its sounds like someone who should have just of minded their own f'ing business had to ruin it for everyone else.  I guess everyone from other states are welcome to travel to California except youth athletes.  Again our children that are the least vulnerable to the virus bear the biggest burden of the restrictions.  Go figure,


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 25, 2021)

Then we should not bring up the mask issue.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Is someone keeping a running list of GA/DPL and teams that are in Vegas this weekend?


For what purpose?


----------



## megnation (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone know if the SoCal MLS teams will be allowed to travel to AZ this upcoming week?


----------



## watfly (Apr 26, 2021)

megnation said:


> Anyone know if the SoCal MLS teams will be allowed to travel to AZ this upcoming week?


My understanding is No.


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 26, 2021)

I guess CA teams are not coming to Vegas for Mayors Cup either???


----------



## watfly (Apr 26, 2021)

vegasguy said:


> I guess CA teams are not coming to Vegas for Mayors Cup either???


As far as I know this only applies to MLS Next games, but other dominoes may fall.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 26, 2021)

vegasguy said:


> I guess CA teams are not coming to Vegas for Mayors Cup either???


Few teams I know are going


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 26, 2021)

Well unless things change MLS-NEXT is essentially a local regional league only for this spring and no post season.  This is a big disappointed for the players who where looking to play Barca, RSL, etc and the other teams in the postseason or from other conferences out side of the state.

Since NEXT is through USYS makes you wonder about Cal South beyond local comps.   State & Nat cups could be local regional only, unless things change and out of state tournaments are no longer prohibited.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 26, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Well unless things change MLS-NEXT is essentially a local regional league only for this spring and no post season.  This is a big disappointed for the players who where looking to play Barca, RSL, etc and the other teams in the postseason or from other conferences out side of the state.
> 
> Since NEXT is through USYS makes you wonder about Cal South beyond local comps.   State & Nat cups could be local regional only, unless things change and out of state tournaments are no longer prohibited.


Cry me a river.  Your “regional league“ is based in socal.  You have how many top 50 clubs in a 2 hour radius of your front door?  

Most kids are stuck driving 5-8 hours to play the kind of game you get as an off day scrimmage.


----------



## watfly (Apr 26, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Well unless things change MLS-NEXT is essentially a local regional league only for this spring and no post season.  This is a big disappointed for the players who where looking to play Barca, RSL, etc and the other teams in the postseason or from other conferences out side of the state.
> 
> Since NEXT is through USYS makes you wonder about Cal South beyond local comps.   State & Nat cups could be local regional only, unless things change and out of state tournaments are no longer prohibited.


The way I'm looking at it is that this Spring is really nothing more than a pre-season for league in Fall given all the circumstances surrounding Covid.  Does it suck to have your weekend games with AZ teams cancelled the night before, sure, but its really a bigger buzzkill for the AZ teams.  We have plenty of teams to play in SoCal.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Cry me a river.  Your “regional league“ is based in socal.  You have how many top 50 clubs in a 2 hour radius of your front door?
> 
> Most kids are stuck driving 5-8 hours to play the kind of game you get as an off day scrimmage.


We got game in socal and all the great coaches and smart Docs I met in socal all have told me we are the Mecca of Youth Soccer.  We own it and it all starts in OC baby!!


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2021)

watfly said:


> The way I'm looking at it is that this Spring is really nothing more than a *pre-season for league* in Fall given all the circumstances surrounding Covid.  Does it suck to have your weekend games with AZ teams cancelled the night before, sure, but its really a bigger buzzkill for the AZ teams.  We have plenty of teams to play in SoCal.


I agree.  Focus on HSS playoffs and treat club as scrimmages that you can choose to play in on the East Coast.  No need to fly across the country for pre-season games.  No ganas this Spring, only HSS where the stars are targeted


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 26, 2021)

crush said:


> No ganas this Spring, only HSS where the stars are targeted


Quite the smug, passive aggressive little prick today!  Keep it up.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Quite the smug, passive aggressive little prick today!  Keep it up.


You read way too much into everything I write.  Satire is a no for you I guess.  Every player that plays HSS is a star and trust me, if your kid is on the field, they will be targeted.  It's called ganas and every kid I saw play this year in HHS is fired up and playing to win.  I hope calling me a prick is your way of saying hi to me


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 26, 2021)

crush said:


> You read way too much into everything I write.  Satire is a no for you I guess.  Every player that plays HSS is a star and trust me, if your kid is on the field, they will be targeted.  It's called ganas and every kid I saw play this year in HHS is fired up and playing to win.  I hope calling me a prick is your way of saying hi to me


No I just think you think your humor is funny, when it’s not.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 26, 2021)

watfly said:


> The way I'm looking at it is that this Spring is really nothing more than a pre-season for league in Fall given all the circumstances surrounding Covid.  Does it suck to have your weekend games with AZ teams cancelled the night before, sure, but its really a bigger buzzkill for the AZ teams.  We have plenty of teams to play in SoCal.


When it's your last go around perspective can be a little bit different but you make the best of what, where, or how much you can really play.

18 games in one month might be a bit too much  between two tournaments, high school games, and different league games.  some players have logged crazy amt of game time in April.


----------



## watfly (May 3, 2021)

Apparently teams coming to SoCal from Arizona to play was only a problem for MLS Next teams.  Arizona teams played in SoCal for ECNL this past weekend


----------



## lafalafa (May 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> Apparently teams coming to SoCal from Arizona to play was only a problem for MLS Next teams.  Arizona teams played in SoCal for ECNL this past weekend


Not a league wide mandate for ECNL but varies, some local venues won't permit or some ref associations won't participate, and different counties have various health dept rules so it's not cut & dry.    

Leaving it up to the clubs is one way to go about it like ECNL does in some cases.


----------

